# Good Day in Lower Galveston Bay



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Headed out this morning at daylight. I normally use Bass assassins or other types of soft plastic baits, but this morning I decided to purchase some live shrimp. After obtaining my live shrimp I headed to an area in lower Galveston bay which I know holds speckeled trout this time of year. As soon as I anchored the boat and on my first cast a 22" speck inhaled the smallish shrimp that I had affixed to the hook. On the very next cast a 16" trout took exception to the shrimp and promptly inhaled the offering. After the 16" trout was in the boat the action slowed for a while. Then after about 15 to twenty minutes I caught a dink trout and another 22" trout then I caught a 16" inch trout. I had a couple of fish which I never saw, spit the hook . All totaled I ended up with 6 specks to 22" . Bait of choice was live shrimp about 12 to 18" under a popping cork. I was anchored in about 5' of water casting to about 3'. Water temp. was 86.7 degrees. Next trip I will remember to take my camera.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Where abouts? What bay? Congrats on the catch!!!!!!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Fish Aholic, If you will read my post carefully the catch was made in LOWER GALVESTON BAY. The catch was made on Wednesday June 28,2005 between 6 a.m. and 9 a.m.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Correction to my previous post. That would be Wednesday June 29, 2005.


----------



## jgj1966 (Mar 8, 2005)

LOWER GALVESTON BAY??? That realy narrows it down. Wouldn't want anyone to capitalize on your honey hole..... The next time you want to impress everyone, tell us how good you did with artificials. Anyone can catch fish with live bait.


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the report, and good job finding the fish! Wish I was on the water!


----------



## jcazes (Jun 11, 2005)

jgj1966 said:


> LOWER GALVESTON BAY??? That realy narrows it down. Wouldn't want anyone to capitalize on your honey hole..... The next time you want to impress everyone, tell us how good you did with artificials. Anyone can catch fish with live bait.


what's with the ******* response man? He's not trying to IMPRESS anyone on the boards. This is a FISHING REPORT forum, and he was REPORTING what he caught on his FISHING TRIP.

It doesn't matter if he's walkin a top dog in the surf at 6am or chummin the waters with a green light at night with a cast net, it's still a fishing report, so chill out.

bad day at work?


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

jgj1966 said:


> LOWER GALVESTON BAY??? That realy narrows it down. Wouldn't want anyone to capitalize on your honey hole..... The next time you want to impress everyone, tell us how good you did with artificials. Anyone can catch fish with live bait.


 I am merely offering a fishing report I am not trying to impress anyone . If you do not have any thing nice to say do not say anything at all. I am not going to quit posting reports because some people do not appreciate it. I am sorry if you cannot catch fish when you go but I will not let your negative feedback stop me from posting.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

you girls stop fighting


----------



## spotsndots1 (Jan 4, 2005)

good job on the fish......congrats! ...girls stop fighting,LOL!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

nag nag nag


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

Good report Seapro! We appreciate any information you provide. Let us know about your next trip.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Chill pill for you....and you....and you over there*

J1966~ Dude...there are people on this board that want exact locations and try and move in on other peoples holes that theyve tried hard to find and want to keep quiet. I dont blame Seapro one bit for being breif on his location (nice report by the way) so dont get your panties in a wad when someone wont hand over a specific location. And just because you fish with arties doesnt mean squat. Some days fish wont touch plastics and some days they wont touch live either, it just depends.

If you want some locations to try go buy a Hot Spot map or Texas Fish and Game magazine, they have hot spots in there too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well said BB......my sentiments(SP?) exactly!

Great report Seapro! Sounds like a pretty good day on the water to me. By the way, I think you did a great job with the details. Some people just want you to take them by the hand, bait their hook and toss it in the drink for them! Don't worry about them, plenty of us appreciate your report. Thanks and keep them coming! 

J1966.....go back to ***....they may put up with your bashing, but over here's a different story!

Later.......Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Pretty funny.....the letters for the "other" board must register as a curse word. It blanked them out....lol


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I Can wait to go fishing tommorrow night, we will be out all weekend.
Pray for fish and you will catch fish. God Bless & Have a great weekend.
Laura (aka)luv2fish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> I Can wait to go fishing tommorrow night, we will be out all weekend.
> Pray for fish and you will catch fish. God Bless & Have a great weekend.
> Laura (aka)luv2fish


I agree with you. I just can't quite decide WHERE i'm gonna hang out, but I'm gonna be fishing the better part of it too.

I wonder if the weeds any better on surfside?

Later and everyone have a great 4th and catch lots of fish!!!

Kelly


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Iseespots, yes Mont has it where when you put those letters up it goes to *'s LOL 
He started this board because that one is for bashing etc. and he don't like white boots!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Thanks guys, for your comments it is nice to know that you folks appreciate my fishing reports. If I remember to take my camera on my next trip I will post some pics. My next trip will be catch photo and release.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't catch fish with live bait, artificials or small explosions so there!!!


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

thats not really an impressive fishing report, so I don't think he was trying to brag. here an impressive report: After catching my third trout over 32" for the morning on my chrome super spook, I got bored and decided to give my deck hand some attention who happens to be a 21 year old swim suit model. Called it quits on fishing for the day so I fired on the twin engines on my Donzi and headed home to my 20,000 sq. ft condo, for afternoon in my pool with my deck hand and two of her friends, who are also swim suit models. Maybe tomorow i'll do a little tarpon fishing or just head to mexico to drink some mexican beer.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Seapro. Nice to see ya on some fish. I've been on vacation the last two weeks, made several trips with friends and fished all parts of Galveston, Trinity and Sabine. Some were water hauls but the last two were "catchin'" days. That makes it all worth the effort. Even the water haul days were good ones...much better than being at work! 

Keep on pluggin'.
Mike


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Good Job!*

Sounds like the fishing is picking up. It'll be going real strong when I get back next month. Congrats. CF?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I think I want to go fishing with captncutbait.........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm in with captcutbait and I'll buy the frozen mullet.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Hey, captcutbait save me a spot on your next trip! LOL


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Sorry to afend anyone! I am just tring to catch a couple of fish. I am just a wade fisherman with no boat. I forgot most people on this board do have a boat which is a major advantage!! Also, you don't need to tell me your spots. Chances are I will never be in them.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

IseeSpots said:


> Pretty funny.....the letters for the "other" board must register as a curse word. It blanked them out....lol


 you have to say dubyah em eye lol


----------



## jgj1966 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm not fighting. Fish Aholic asked a legitimate question about the location and a got a smart *** answer. If Seapro was interested in helping a fellow fisherman, he would have answered the question instead of replying with a vague answer of LOWER GALVESTON BAY for a second time.

I'm sorry for hurting your feelings, Seapro. You seem like a very gentle, sensitive fisherman. Keep those reports coming but be sure to leave some for the rest of us poor guys who can't catch any.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

*water*

seapro, thanks for the report, I'm glad you had some luck. You gave a temp. reading in your report which is good, but please don't forget those water clarity descriptions. They are most helpful, esp. for ol' grinders such as myself. Enjoy your harvest! green tides n' black dots


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

No offense taken jdj1966 . I was merely pointing out to Fish Aholic that I did mention where I was fishing. If that seemed like a smarta$$ answer I apologize. That was not my intention. The reason that I will not post the exact location is I know what will happen. The next time that I venture to this location there will be boats lined up gunwale to gunwale and no one will catch any fish. I have seen this happen on many occassions. As you know there are no secret spots in the Galveston Bay system, but I do not like fishing in a crowd. I will gladly take you and Fish Aholic fishing if you would like and I will take you to this spot.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

When you take them fishing please post which dock and the time so I can potl..I mean follow. I believe I already know what boat to look for.LOL


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lol!*



captncutbait said:


> thats not really an impressive fishing report, so I don't think he was trying to brag. here an impressive report: After catching my third trout over 32" for the morning on my chrome super spook, I got bored and decided to give my deck hand some attention who happens to be a 21 year old swim suit model. Called it quits on fishing for the day so I fired on the twin engines on my Donzi and headed home to my 20,000 sq. ft condo, for afternoon in my pool with my deck hand and two of her friends, who are also swim suit models. Maybe tomorow i'll do a little tarpon fishing or just head to mexico to drink some mexican beer.


 Now that is a fishing report!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I always appreciate hearing whats happening anywhere in the Galveston Area. Makes you feel like hope for wherever I end up fishing. God Bless you all and Good fishing this weekend. LAura(aka)luv2fish aboard the "Amazing Grace" AND SOON TO be
"Live From The Jetties"

Thanks again for the great report.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

captncutbait said:


> thats not really an impressive fishing report, so I don't think he was trying to brag. here an impressive report: After catching my third trout over 32" for the morning on my chrome super spook, I got bored and decided to give my deck hand some attention who happens to be a 21 year old swim suit model. Called it quits on fishing for the day so I fired on the twin engines on my Donzi and headed home to my 20,000 sq. ft condo, for afternoon in my pool with my deck hand and two of her friends, who are also swim suit models. Maybe tomorow i'll do a little tarpon fishing or just head to mexico to drink some mexican beer.


Captncutbait, Can I wax your Donzi, clean your pool?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I might take you up on that offer, just let me know when. I will pay for bait, gas or whatever. But with school my schedule may be hectic. Tight lines.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great Report, Seapro.

Hey sometimes live bait works and some time artificials will work. I mostly fish with live bait.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*Tmi*

_"Captncutbait, Can I wax your Donzi," _

Dude, this is a family site......

lol, ru


----------



## Brewbetter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Quantina Jetties 6/29*

Nothing special bout my spot. Start walking the Quintana jetties and start casting as soon as you hit water. Start with top waters early on and move on to plastic tails. We caught lots of small (undersize) trout close in last Wednesday (6/29) then found some keepers a little further out. Most of the fish were in close. I fished 2 hours (early, started at daybreak) and kept 2 keeper trout and one Mac. Lost 3 rigs to Macs and lost as many keeper trout. Lots of throw backs. 

Went back Thursday 6/30 and the wind swung around, blowing in our face on the gulf side, pushing up the seaweed and mucking up the water. We drove over to Surfside jetty so the wind was at our backs. The water was clear and calm, but no trout. Lots of people using live shrimp not catching anything. We saw one nice King (bout 12-15 pounds) caught on a shrimp tail without a leader. Hooked him just right I guess. I threw for 2 hours and worked it all the way to the end of the jetties with no bumps. Some days ya got it, and some ya don't....

My buddy went Saturday AM to Surfside jetty, and there were about 4 groups of fisherman with lights who were out all night with lots of live bait and didn't catch anything. He stayed 15 minutes and went home. He said the Jetties were way too crowded. Fishing Fiesta junkies I would guess. 

That's my report, and I'm sticking to it!!

PS: Oh yea, I forgot! On Thursday, after we quit the jetties, we drove down Surfside beach to the first small development past Surfside where a friend lives (and likes to fish) and he and friends had a 28" trout in the box and caught a 6 pounder while we watched. They were fishing longlines with live piggies and mullet. The seaweed was a bear and it was all they could do to keep one line each out. If you could keep a line out for 10 or 15 minutes, you were doing good.


----------

